# Is it OK for goats to eat thorns?



## 8bitjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

One of my goats has been eating small mesquite branches with thorns on it and also cactus. Do I have anything to worry about?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Mine eat sleepy grass thorns, and raspberry thorns all the time.


----------



## 8bitjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for your input Dayna. Makes me feel a little more comfortable with it.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

My goats think that anything with thorns is the most delectable of treats.


----------



## 8bitjunkie (Jan 27, 2015)

That's what Oreo (my nanny) was doing. She was chomping away with a mouth full of thorns. 

Any instances of thorns getting stuck in their mouth?


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

They can get abscesses from things getting stuck in their mouths, but I don't think it's terribly common. Goats are built to eat things like thorns, vines, trees, etc. so they have pretty hardy mouths.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Plants usually have thorns because they are delicious and they don't want to be completely consumed. (Well ... as much as a plant can "want" something.)
Poisonous or nasty-tasty plants don't need thorns.

Plant eaters have developed tough mouths and teeth to cope with the thorns, so the plants keep getting thornier - or even venomous, like nettles. 
It's Mother Nature's arms race - happening while we watch!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, goats eat thorns and stickers, I don't know how they do it, I say ouch just watching them.


----------

